# hand dipped tapers



## sugar bandit #2 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hello,
Just about ready to try hand dipped tapers (wanted to take advantage of Brush Mtn's free shipping) but had newbee questions on a couple of their products (page 64 & 65) before ordering.

Are 2/0 size wicks best for this hand dipped method, if so, would I use the square braid?

I noticed they sell the zinc core wicks and wasn't sure if they are used more in piller-type candles (over 3")?

Do I need any other additives for this process to make them glossy, stronger etc?

Finally, I was planning to make piller candles someday and was wondering if there are other alternatives to Brushy's mold cleaner, silicone spray or other releasing agents (like Pam)? And has anyone tried making a wicking needle from copper welding rod?

Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*candle making*

my experience
Just about ready to try hand dipped tapers (wanted to take advantage of Brush Mtn's free shipping) but had newbee questions on a couple of their products (page 64 & 65) before ordering.

Are 2/0 size wicks best for this hand dipped method, if so, would I use the square braid?

I use that for poured tapers, but I haven't tried hand dipped, so I'll let some else answer

I noticed they sell the zinc core wicks and wasn't sure if they are used more in piller-type candles (over 3")?

Zinc core are usually used in tealights and votives but you can also use regular wicking depending on the mold type
For Pillars I use the 60 ply from Betterbee

Do I need any other additives for this process to make them glossy, stronger etc?

I only use pure beeswax with nothing added

Finally, I was planning to make pillar candles someday and was wondering if there are other alternatives to Brushy's mold cleaner, silicone spray or other releasing agents (like Pam)? 
A can of mold release goes a long long way. I'm not sure if there is any difference between that and regular silicone. The can of ReleasaGen S-1-N says its a special silicone blend, but who knows. It doees recommend S-1-H for molded objects that will be decorated (painted etc?)

And has anyone tried making a wicking needle from copper welding rod?
You should be able to do it, especially for pillars, since it doesn't need to be very long


----------

